
Artificial Intelligence’s White Guy Problem - musesum
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/26/opinion/sunday/artificial-intelligences-white-guy-problem.html
======
curuinor
I recall CS221 (Intro to AI) at Stanford was a little less than half asian,
half white and the rest other.

~~~
musesum
Maybe the correlation is economic? This phrase caught my eye:

NYT> "...this could result in more surveillance in traditionally poorer,
nonwhite neighborhoods, while wealthy, whiter neighborhoods are scrutinized
even less"

replace that with:

"...this could result in more surveillance in traditionally poorer
neighborhoods, while wealthy neighborhoods are scrutinized even less"

